# The Avengers: Age of Ultron 3D Blu-ray/Blu-ray/DVD coming October 2nd 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*MARVEL’S AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON*

GET IT EARLY ON DIGITAL 3D, DIGITAL HD 
AND DISNEY MOVIES ANYWHERE September 8, 2015

AVAILABLE ON 3D BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, BLU-RAY, DVD, DIGITAL SD AND 
ON-DEMAND October 2, 2015

Includes Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scenes, Making-of Featurettes, Gag Reel and Audio Commentary

Marvel Studios reunites Earth’s Mightiest Heroes in the unprecedented movie event, Marvel’s Avengers: Age of Ultron. Iconic heroes are forced to reassemble and face their most intimidating enemy yet – ULTRON. Pushed to the brink of their physical and emotional limits, the team must recruit both new heroes and familiar allies to face an escalating danger that threatens the entire planet.

SYNOPSIS:	Marvel Studios unleashes the next global phenomenon in the Marvel Cinematic Universe: Marvel’s Avengers: Age of Ultron. Good intentions wreak havoc when Tony Stark (Robert Downey Jr.) unwittingly creates Ultron (James Spader), a terrifying A.I. monster who vows to achieve “world peace” via mass extinction. Now, Iron Man, Captain America (Chris Evans), Thor (Chris Hemsworth) and The Hulk (Mark Ruffalo)—alongside Black Widow (Scarlett Johansson), Hawkeye (Jeremy Renner) and Nick Fury (Samuel L. Jackson) —must reassemble to defeat Ultron and save mankind… if they can! This action-packed adventure is a must-own, mind-blowing blast!

CAST:	Robert Downey Jr. as Tony Stark/Iron Man (Marvel’s The Avengers, Marvel’s Iron Man), Chris Hemsworth as Thor (Marvel’s Thor, Marvel’s The Avengers), Mark Ruffalo as Bruce Banner/Hulk (Marvel’s The Avengers, Shutter Island), Chris Evans as Steve Rogers/Captain America (Marvel’s The Avengers, Marvel’s Captain America: The First Avenger), Scarlett Johansson as Natasha Romanoff/Black Widow (Lost in Translation, Marvel’s The Avengers), 
Jeremy Renner as Clint Barton/Hawkeye (The Hurt Locker, Marvel’s The Avengers), James Spader as Ultron (TV’s The Blacklist, Lincoln), Samuel L. Jackson (Pulp Fiction, Django Unchained) as Nick Fury 

PRODUCER:	Kevin Feige, p.g.a. (Marvel’s The Avengers, Marvel’s Iron Man)

WRITER / DIRECTOR:	Joss Whedon (Marvel’s The Avengers, Marvel’s Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D)

COMPOSERS:	Danny Elfman (TV’s The Simpsons, Corpse Bride), Brian Tyler (Marvel’s Iron Man 3, Marvel’s Thor: The Dark World)


RELEASE DATES:	September 8, 2015 for Digital 3D and Digital HD
October 2, 2015 for Digital SD, 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack (3D Blu-ray+Single Disc Blu-ray+Digital Copy), Blu-ray, DVD and On-Demand 

PRODUCTS:	Digital HD/SD, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA), 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray, DVD and On-Demand

BONUS:	Digital HD*, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA), 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray
•	Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scenes
•	Making-of Featurettes
•	Gag Reel
•	Audio Commentary 
*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer	

DVD:
•	Making-of Featurette

FEATURE RUN TIME:	Approximately 141 min.

RATINGS: PG-13 in U.S.; PG in CE; G in CF 

ASPECT RATIO:	Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray & DVD = 1080p High Definition / 2.40:1

AUDIO: Blu-ray 3D & Blu-ray 2D = English 7.1 DTS-HDMA, French-Canadian 5.1 Dolby Digital, Latin Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital
DVD = English/Latin Spanish/French Canadian 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital 

LANGUAGES: U.S.: English & Spanish 
Canada: English, French

SUBTITLES: English, French & Spanish
​


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and thanks to Disney we have a few behind the scenes clips and tidbits to share


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

And some fun Q and A's for good measure



> AN INTERVIEW WITH SCARLETT JOHANSSON FOR THE IN-HOME RELEASE OF MARVEL’S AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON
> 
> Marvel Studios unleashes the next global phenomenon in the Marvel Cinematic Universe: Marvel’s Avengers: Age of Ultron. Good intentions wreak havoc when Tony Stark (Robert Downey Jr.) unwittingly creates Ultron (James Spader), a terrifying A.I. monster who vows to achieve “world peace” via mass extinction. Now, Iron Man, Captain America (Chris Evans), Thor (Chris Hemsworth) and The Hulk (Mark Ruffalo) – alongside Black Widow (Scarlett Johansson), Hawkeye (Jeremy Renner) and Nick Fury (Samuel L. Jackson) – must reassemble to defeat Ultron and save mankind.
> 
> ...







> AN INTERVIEW WITH CHRIS HEMSWORTH FOR THE IN-HOME RELEASE OF MARVEL’S AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON
> 
> Marvel Studios unleashes the next global phenomenon in the Marvel Cinematic Universe: Marvel’s Avengers: Age of Ultron. Good intentions wreak havoc when Tony Stark (Robert Downey Jr.) unwittingly creates Ultron (James Spader), a terrifying A.I. monster who vows to achieve “world peace” via mass extinction. Now, Iron Man, Captain America (Chris Evans), Thor (Chris Hemsworth) and The Hulk (Mark Ruffalo) – alongside Black Widow (Scarlett Johansson), Hawkeye (Jeremy Renner) and Nick Fury (Samuel L. Jackson) – must reassemble to defeat Ultron and save mankind.
> 
> ...


----------

